# اقترااااح لاحبائي المشرفين



## justice_in_him (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*بارككم الرب جميعا،

بعج دراسة جدوى مطولة وتدقيق في الموضوع تحليت اخيرا بالشجاعة لاعرض فكرتي
(وااااااافففققققووواا) لووول

الفكرة كالتالي: فتح منتدى بالانجليزي يكون فيه بعض الاشياء المتعلقة بالتعاليم المسيحية والاناشيد والنسخ الانجليزية للكتاب المقدس
كما انني اريد ان اضع بعض من كتاباتي التي هي يعني زي القصص المسيحية عن الخلاص وقصص من تأليفي يعني عن شخصيات وهمية عاشت الخلاص وكده يعني افهموا بئه ههه

تحياتي لكل اخواني واخواتي في هذا المنتدى الرااااائع*


----------



## قلم حر (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اقترااااح لاحبائي المشرفين*



justice_in_him قال:


> *بارككم الرب جميعا،*
> و ليباركك أيضا .
> *بعج دراسة جدوى مطولة وتدقيق في الموضوع تحليت اخيرا بالشجاعة لاعرض فكرتي*
> *(وااااااافففققققووواا) لووول*
> ...


شوقتنا حتى نقرأ لك .
يلا ..... خلينا نقرأ لك :nunu0000:.
ربنا يبارك خدمتك .


----------



## الملك العقرب (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اقترااااح لاحبائي المشرفين*

اوفق بشدة اشمعنا قلم حر يوافق ههههههههههههه ربنا يدعم هذا الخدمة


----------



## Michael (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اقترااااح لاحبائي المشرفين*

فكرة لا بأس بها ولربما تجذب النفوس المسلمة بالدول الاجنبية المسلمة كأفغانستان وباكستان وغيرها من دول ستان


----------



## justice_in_him (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اقترااااح لاحبائي المشرفين*

*شكرا جميعا لردودكم ودعمكم، بانتظار اعتماد الفكرة من ادارة المنتدى

والى ذللك الحين ادعوكم اخواني لقراءة كتاباتي في الاقسام المخصصة*


----------



## قلم حر (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اقترااااح لاحبائي المشرفين*



الملك العقرب قال:


> اوفق بشدة اشمعنا قلم حر يوافق ههههههههههههه ربنا يدعم هذا الخدمة


هي خدمه فعلا جميله ......بس تنظيمها عاوز ترتيب .
شاركنا برأيك ......فرأيك مهم جدا .
و للعلم : موافقتي من عدمها ......لا تفرق كثيرا ......فهذه المواضيع تحتاج لقرار الاٍداره العليا ......أو ترشيح عدد كبير من المشرفين !
يعني رأيك زي رأيي ....و يمكن أهم .....عاوز رأيك في كيفية تنظيم الفكره .


----------



## قلم حر (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اقترااااح لاحبائي المشرفين*



justice_in_him قال:


> *شكرا جميعا لردودكم ودعمكم، بانتظار اعتماد الفكرة من ادارة المنتدى
> 
> والى ذللك الحين ادعوكم اخواني لقراءة كتاباتي في الاقسام المخصصة*


بس عاوز أوضحلك نقطه مهمه :
بالعاده و عند الموافقه على فتح أقسام جديده ......يتوجب أن يكون هناك كم مقبول من المواضيع التي يمكن أن نعتبرها نواة للقسم الجديد .
و لا أعتقد أن خمسه أو عشره أو حتى عشرين موضوع كافيين لفتح قسم مخصص .
بصوره أبسط : ضع مع عندك ( بلغات أخرى ) حسب تقسيم الأقسام ) و عندما تصل لحد معين ستنظر الاٍداره العليا بالأمر بشكل جدي و فوري .
و لو عندك كم كبير جاهز ......يا ريت تراسلني برساله خاصه مفصله .....حتى أطرح الموضوع على الاٍداره العليا بشكل مباشر ......على الأقل حتى نضع في قائمه المشاريع المستقبليه ( في حال موافقتها ) .
أما كتاباتك ......فأنا أتوقع منك الكثير .......بالرغم من أني قرأت لك مداخلات قليله لكنها تنم عن عضو له مستقبل مرموق في منتدانا .
ربنا يبارك خدمتك .


----------



## قلم حر (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اقترااااح لاحبائي المشرفين*



Michael قال:


> فكرة لا بأس بها ولربما تجذب النفوس المسلمة بالدول الاجنبية المسلمة كأفغانستان وباكستان وغيرها من دول ستان


معاك قلبا و قالبا .
لكن ترتيب الأمور بحاجه لبحث كبير ..... و أظنك تعلم بالاٍجرائات المتبعه أكثر مني ( لخبرتك الطويله و المميزه على الأقل ) .
على الأقل أهميه وجود نواه أساسيه لفتح قسم جديد .
عاوزين رأيك مفصل .....و اٍمكانية أن تشارك بتأسيس هذا القسم ( بفعاليه ) حتى تكون الصوره أوضح .
المهم : الفكره جميله .....لكن التطبيق عاوز ترتيب معين و جهد كبير .....حتى نصل لوقت يصبح فيه فتح قسم جديد ( فعال و نشط ) منطق عملي .
و الأهم : الناحيه الاٍشرافيه .....و هذه ليس مكانها هنا للحوار بها .
سلام و نعمه .


----------



## justice_in_him (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اقترااااح لاحبائي المشرفين*

*



			بس عاوز أوضحلك نقطه مهمه :
بالعاده و عند الموافقه على فتح أقسام جديده ......يتوجب أن يكون هناك كم مقبول من المواضيع التي يمكن أن نعتبرها نواة للقسم الجديد .
و لا أعتقد أن خمسه أو عشره أو حتى عشرين موضوع كافيين لفتح قسم مخصص .
بصوره أبسط : ضع مع عندك ( بلغات أخرى ) حسب تقسيم الأقسام ) و عندما تصل لحد معين ستنظر الاٍداره العليا بالأمر بشكل جدي و فوري .
و لو عندك كم كبير جاهز ......يا ريت تراسلني برساله خاصه مفصله .....حتى أطرح الموضوع على الاٍداره العليا بشكل مباشر ......على الأقل حتى نضع في قائمه المشاريع المستقبليه ( في حال موافقتها ) .
أما كتاباتك ......فأنا أتوقع منك الكثير .......بالرغم من أني قرأت لك مداخلات قليله لكنها تنم عن عضو له مستقبل مرموق في منتدانا .
ربنا يبارك خدمتك .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 الاخ قلم حر، اشكرك فعلا عزيزي على دعمك وتشجيعك
وانا متفق معك تماما، وسوف اجمع كل المواضيع التي اقدر عليها واراسلك بها

شكرااا جزيلا لتشجيعك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اقترااااح لاحبائي المشرفين*

انا بفهم فى الاسبانى والفرنساوى والانجليزى كمان لو اتنفذت هتبقى فكرة جميله قوى


----------



## twety (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اقترااااح لاحبائي المشرفين*

فكرة تماااااااااااااام
وربنا يتمجد ويستخدمها لكتييييييييييير

ربنا يدبر كل حاجه


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اقترااااح لاحبائي المشرفين*

ههههههههههه
انا معاكوا راي انة بالانجليزي هيبقي احلي بكتير   عربي وانجليزي هنطلع للعالمية والناس الي برة


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اقترااااح لاحبائي المشرفين*

فين ياجماعه صدقونى الفكرة مشهتخلى المصريين بس الا يستفيدوا لا كمان هنفتح مجال الا عايشين برة مصر بليزز انابدرس فى كليتى اسبانى وفرنساوى وبفهم فيهم كويس قوى ممكن اساعدكم بس الفكرة رائعه ليه مش بتتنفذ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

